# Do Up The Girth From The Right?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never heard that one side is the "correct" side to tighten the girth from. I've certainly seen plenty of people leave the girth attached on one side when they take the saddle off, and only tighten the other side (usually the left) when they put it back on. 

I'm a little picky with how I girth up my horse since he came to me very girthy and it took us a long time to work through that. I never leave my girth attached to my saddle- Once the saddle is on his back, I attach it loosely on both sides and then tighten it one hole at a time, alternating sides. I also only use girths that have elastic on both sides. I've never liked the ones with elastic only on one side- it doesn't seem like it's really possible to get even pressure across the whole thing with that setup :-| I have seen plenty of long English girths that have elastic on one side only, but I don't think I've ever seen a dressage girth like that (maybe that's why the dressage trainer never said anything?)


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I never leave my girth attached to my saddle- Once the saddle is on his back, I attach it loosely on both sides and then tighten it one hole at a time, alternating sides.


I do it the same way. Mainly because I stack my English saddles (due to a small tack area) and I can't stand seeing the girths hang down or fold the leather on my saddle up. 

I was just confused when I was told you _always_ put the girth on from the right.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I, as well, never knew there was a 'right' side when it came to girthing. I always thought it more important that the girth buckles are balanced to the same distance on each side and to girth up slowly. Certainly with the elasticized girths, it's easier to do the last adjustment on the elastic side (I've only ever had girths with elastic on one side (not both) and that was put on the near side of the saddle) but other than that I can't see how that logic is meant to work.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I was taught to always start with the right side, which is the side the not elastic part of the girth belongs. Just like you start on the right side with a western saddle. I was told to snug up the right side of an English girth first, to keep the saddle even since you cannot tighten the not elastic side after the girth is already snug, and then do the final tightening on the left side. 

In all honesty it probably doesn't matter anymore than getting on only from the left side does, but I like the routine of having everything on one side.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I've taught both of my horses to be mounted and dismounted from the left and right side, just in case there's ever a real need to, I'd like them to be able to do that, and I don't usually carry a sword with me, although I do normally mount from the left just out of habit. I've never been one for routine ...


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

BornToRun said:


> I've taught both of my horses to be mounted and dismounted from the left and right side, just in case there's ever a real need to, I'd like them to be able to do that, and I don't usually carry a sword with me, although I do normally mount from the left just out of habit. I've never been one for routine ...


 
Really?? I never go riding without my sword.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

TessaMay said:


> Really?? I never go riding without my sword.


:rofl: I'm just really not with the times anymore


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

BornToRun said:


> :rofl: I'm just really not with the times anymore


It's all the rage these days


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

TessaMay said:


> It's all the rage these days


Well then, I guess I'll just have to dust mine off!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The general rule of thumb, which admittedly I quit following a long time ago , was to put the non-elastic side of the girth (when I learned to ride girths didn't HAVE any elastic as yet) initially on the right side and then tighten the elastic ends on the left. I am pretty picky and like to have my girth o the same hole, is possible, on both sides so I am more likely to tighten both sides to gain that. The other original form was to disconnect the girth form the left side first, essentially opposite process of putting one on, however, I will do it from either or both sides depending upon which side I happen to be facing at the time. My horses have never cared one way or another..it is more in the line of getting used to a process so people just learning don't forget.

Similar to picking out feet. I was always taught the correct "order" was left front, left hind, right front, right hind which made sure I didn't miss any of them. I am now more likely to do fronts first and then backs, or, right side first etc. I do notice that the farriers tend to follow the original "teaching" order" but it isn't necessarily a rule for them..just standard procedure.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I was taught to tighten the girth using the side with the elastic (assuming elastic on one side). I was also taught to buckle one side of the girth on the first hole, buckle and tighten the other side, and then adjust the original side to the correct hole. I was also taught that the elastic side goes on the left. 

Put that all together and you get the process that I still use today on my close contact saddle- attach elastic end of the girth to the first hole of the left side, attach other end to the third hole on the right side, come back to the left side and tighten to the third hole. Once done bridling and about to mount adjust left/elastic side to the fourth hole. Same process applies to my dressage girth, but it's a wintec and kind of stretchy all over


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I generally put the saddle and girth on from the right side but that's only because the saddle rack is on the right of my horse as he's standing in the crossties (can't turn him around because then his rear would be in the middle of the door on the side and although he's never kicked anyone, I'd rather be safe). If for some reason the saddle rack is in use, I throw everything over a stall door on his left and then everything goes on from the left.

My only concern is that the girth is evenly distributed on both sides and snug. I personally love to fling the saddle pads at him, figure it's a desensitizing exercise!


----------

